# JSTL und JSF



## miketech (24. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe eine DataTable in einer JSP Seite (JSF), die ich nun gerne dynamisch anzeigen möchte. Ich möchte, dass die Tabelle nur angezeigt wird, wenn sich mindestens > 0 Items in ihr befinden.


```
<c:if test="#{Stock.items} > 0">
                <h:dataTable value="#{Stock.items}" var="item">
              .....
                </h:dataTable>
               </c:if>
```


Das war meine bisherige Idee, funktioniert aber nicht. Wie kann ich das denn sonst umsetzen? Bzw. wie kann ich mit JSTL auf meine Stock.items zugreifen?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Sanix (24. Mai 2007)

mach das doch nicht so umständlich. Du kannst die beiden Frameworks mischen unter bestimmten Bedingungen, aber mach es nicht! Ich hatte grosse Probleme damit und schlussendlich verlierst du viel Zeit.
In deinem Fall müsstest du das rendered Attribut der dataTable benutzen. Dies ersetzt das "IF".


----------



## miketech (24. Mai 2007)

Ach so geht das, danke 

Frage ist nur: Mach ich es in der Form:

rendered="#{Stock.items.length > 0}" // Was noch nicht wirklich geht

Oder:

renderer="#{Stock.hasItems}" // hasItems liefert true bei > 0

Gruß

Mike


----------

